# Muzzleloader scope



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

I would like to put a scope on my T/C Thunderhawk 50cal. and would like to know what anyone thinks about a good scope for that gun.Also where can you find rings for them?The ole eyes ain't what they used to be.Also what load do you use? Thanks Rex


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

You mentioned that your eyes are not what they used to be. You should consider an Ultradot scope, at 100 yds, the dot covers 3". If you donot need magnification, the Ultradot is an option to look at. I have one on my Contender pistol and one on my crossbow. I still have a 1 3/4 x 5 Burris on my Muzzleloader, but it may soon be replaced with an Ultradot. If you wear bifocals , I think you will like the Ultradot. I use the 1" size, but it also comes in 33 MM ,I believe. The 1" uses standard rings and mounts. There are other red dot scopes, but the Ultradot serves my needs very well.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i use a busnell 3-9x40


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Leupold 2x7. Get good steel rings. I use this combo on my shotgun. Very good and high quality.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Simmons 8 Point 3x9x40 shockproof, waterproof and fogproof. I know Simmons took them out of their new line of scopes but Kames Sports in Canton has a pile of them right now for $39.99 and they used the standard 1" rings. I have one on my muzzleloader as does my dad and several of my friends. For the price and the amount of use...you can't go wrong.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I put a Bushnell Banner on my T/C Omega this year, however Flippin 416 pointed out an excellent scope too, the Simmons 8 point is what I put on my 7mm WSM and I love it.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

I've got a red dot i bought that i was going to put on the shotgun but still haven't got to that yet.Really don't need the magnification just a clear view of where to shoot.Thanks for the input I'll let you know what I come up with and how it works out.


----------

